# Want to treat myself with nice 4x4 (second hand)



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi guys

Im looking to get myself nice 4x4 but can’t decide. 
I like Range Rover Vouge/Sport, BMW X5, Audi Q7. What would you choose, is there anything else worth considering?
My budget is around 15k


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cayenne's inc Turbos can be had for that money if you don't mind looks.

Some nice Tourans too, which share a lot with the Porsche, but look better, if you don't mind badge.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

john90 said:


> Cayenne's inc Turbos can be had for that money if you don't mind looks.
> 
> Some nice Tourans too, which share a lot with the Porsche, but look better, if you don't mind badge.


You mean Toureg


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anything VAG for me but I'd go for the Range Rover, it gives a sense of class that no other can match really :thumb:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends if your gonna use it on rough roads and do some real offroading or just drive to the salon or newsagents:lol:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Or towing


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Q7 is massive alot of people get put off by the size, Im a range rover fan but they are very common the X5 is dated in my mind, Have a look at the Mercedes ML


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Range rovers common? I doubt your talking about the new one that average at around 100k each.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

i wouldnt want a 15k range rover as id be worried about costly repairs id go vag :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

From your list I'd choose the Range Rover (not Sport). If you want something a bit different, you can pick up a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8 for that sort of money with sensible miles and a full service history.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mattodl said:


> Range rovers common? I doubt your talking about the new one that average at around 100k each.


The OP is talking about 15k ones so no not new ones.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you're not a brand snob 15k will buy you a brand new top of the range Dacia Duster.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A bloke I work with currently has a range rover vogue, 03 120,000 so prob around 10k mark, he is having some right issues with the air suspension and I believe the bill is currently £1100+ so far and still not fixed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> A bloke I work with currently has a range rover vogue, 03 120,000 so prob around 10k mark, he is having some right issues with the air suspension and I believe the bill is currently £1100+ so far and still not fixed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Tbh I'd steer well clear of Range, Porsche or BMW for this money it'll cost you that again over a couple of years.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Range rover nice but very costly when goes wrong as mentioned but there are an awful lot of specialists that can do repairs and reasonable spares prices. Air bags are common but searching Internet can see the prices drop considerably. If handy with a spanner can save a fortune on labour as well.
That said although not on your wish list have you ruled out its stablemate the discovery does this not fit your needs or even the smaller freelander.

Other than that from the list Q7 is very nice and same chassis as the Porsche and the toureg is not much different either I think. V10 diesel is a monster been around a while so may be in price range.

The landrover group have all got a large set of enthusiastic clubs and forums which will no doubt give you an insight to ownership and also specialist services.

Another option ill throw in is what about the less off road orientated variants such as all road Audi or Volvo Xc90 can get a lot of car for your money also in this group. I know that's not on your list but do you need the off road ability and the costs that seem to go with owning one. 
I threw these in as a mate ran land rovers for years till dealer packed up so he actually went to Hyundai and baught the wife an Xc both himself and his wife are not car people they get a service and that's all and there basically a giant wheelbarrow and the Volvo has never missed a beat.


----------



## Phil_P (Dec 6, 2011)

Whilst I love Land Rover/Range Rovers the reliability of them is hideous. We have owned our Land Rover from new and it's had a number of problems which you just don't expect when buying a new modern car. My Dad also has a Land Rover which has also had problems, as recent as today when they returned from holiday and the car refused to let them in either by remote or emergency key!

As much as I like them, if I was replacing it I think it would be something German.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Our last 3 cars have all been Land Rovers. Freelander 2 and then two Discovery 4s. Not had any problems with any of them. Yes I've read the LR forums and there are problems around but touching wood, none have touched us. Great cars and comfortable.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2010 Discovery4, we have had all kinds if problems with it and the dealers aren't too keen to sort things out. Problems including the starter motor failing, the windscreen wipers going mad, the windows going down by themselves, the entertainment screen freezing, a metallic rattle that made it sound like a bus (dealers refused to recognise this) the front window trim flying off in high wind. I've spoke to many customers of mine who have had very similar problems with their discos. JLR produce some very desirable cars with unrivalled off road ability but it's just not worth the reliability problems I'm my opinion... our next purchase will be a Audi Allroad


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont get a defender unless you want to drive around in a time warp.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd throw a v8 tdi land cruiser into the mix.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd throw a v8 tdi land cruiser into the mix.


+1 for the land cruiser. And as for the comment about the Q7 being huge? I'm not sure which Q7 you looked at chap but they aren't that big at all we looked at RR, Mercedes GL?, Q7, Toureg V10 ended up with a 4.5TD land cruiser bloody awesome tow vehicle not the most power or torque but very very good none the less!


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks guys on your input. my favorite is probably RR Vouge but i heard soooooooo many stories about problems all Land Rovers have, even brand new cars having all sort of problems. I personaly know many people with RR Vouge, Sport or Discavery and every seingle person had some problems with cars. One of my regulars just swoped his 2 years old RR Vouge for Mercedes E63 AMG. He had just trouble with his RR since buying it new. Just before he swoped his RR Vouge he was quoted 4k for brake discs,pads and new tyres but car is only done 25000 since new
Not many people complain about VW, Audi, Porsche or BMW


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kia Sorento

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ostcode/gu322hf/radius/1500/page/32?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ostcode/gu322hf/page/31/radius/1500?logcode=p

and i really like this one............
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ostcode/gu322hf/page/30/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

There's probably a toureg in our workshop ever other day. Maybe VAG but there not all that reliable.
Last one was a front suspension air bag unit setting the customer back about £1000 in parts + fitting


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

possul said:


> There's probably a toureg in our workshop ever other day. Maybe VAG but there not all that reliable.
> Last one was a front suspension air bag unit setting the customer back about £1000 in parts + fitting


We have owned one for 4 years and only thing that has gone wrong (touches wood ) is a bulb failure :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Unless I missed it you haven't said what you are doing with it ?, it might help us to help you ?


----------



## MX5 Speedy (Feb 3, 2013)

Japanese reliability for me, why go RR if they all have problems, no point in buying a problem. 
I have a 2007 Nissan Pathfinder had it from new and now done 55k done a lot of towing a big caravan, car trailers loaded up and down the country, had a tuning chip fitted from new and I have never had one problem with it mechanically. 30000 on first set of tyres, just had front pads and disks. The only thing apart from service items it has required is a new inside door handle.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Just a general use, home, shopping, summer holiday abroad and winter holiday abroad with 10"-20" of snow



Shaun said:


> Unless I missed it you haven't said what you are doing with it ?, it might help us to help you ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Got to be a land cruiser based on your criteria


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> We have owned one for 4 years and only thing that has gone wrong (touches wood ) is a bulb failure :thumb:


Well we do see all the broke ones I suppose
Just the same as other makes having problems but some owners have none


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

kordun said:


> Just a general use, home, shopping, summer holiday abroad and winter holiday abroad with 10"-20" of snow


Looked at Tiguans ?, for your money you could get a fairly new one, we have one and its a decent motor :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

im not a big fun of small 4x4 like tiguan, x3, rav4 or q5. Kia: not really
Land cruiser and Jeep might be an option


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wouldn't rule out a Kia until you at least try one


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Wouldn't rule out a Kia until you at least try one


Indeed or a Santa Fe!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If I had a good sized budget I'd be trying out everything I could before buying


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

kordun said:


> Just a general use, home, shopping, summer holiday abroad and winter holiday abroad with 10"-20" of snow


Next door neighbour just naught a brand new Honda ok your not looking for new but its a cracking motor could be another option perhaps, or go play with a few see what you'd prefer to live with a while..


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

I your still on the lookout, I recently bought a lexus rx300. The spec level is unmatched compared to the other major brands for the same money and it drives as smooth as silk. Maybe one to consider? For your money you'd get a 5yr old one with reverse camera, mark levinson sounds, air suspension and 35mpg!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

MX5 Speedy said:


> Japanese reliability for me, why go RR if they all have problems, no point in buying a problem.
> I have a 2007 Nissan Pathfinder had it from new and now done 55k done a lot of towing a big caravan, car trailers loaded up and down the country, had a tuning chip fitted from new and I have never had one problem with it mechanically. 30000 on first set of tyres, just had front pads and disks. The only thing apart from service items it has required is a new inside door handle.


Don't they have the problem with the rear brake pipes corroding through which is a body off repair as they are hidden inside the chassis. Also DMF's are notoriously bad at failing. I like the look of them a lot but like all cars these days some expensive repairs, especially the brake pipes, very capable off roader and a lot of car for the money have thought a couple of times about trading up to one of these but too big for my needs.


----------

